# Noodling or ripping........



## smokedragon (Apr 25, 2014)

I keep hearing these two terms and REALLY, REALLY, REALLY want some clarification.

Now this is my understanding of noodling


Long strings of wood come out of the chip port.

But some folks talk like they use a standard chain for this.  In the comments, he mentions a chain with a 5 - 10 degree angle (as opposed to the standard 30).

I know several on here noodle their big wood (sorry that sounds dirty), but how?  Do you use a special chain?

If you use a standard chain, then what is ripping?

From this video, he describes a ripping chain (like for a saw mill).

I have some oak that is gonna come out to 350 - 400 lbs per round.  The tree is off the ground on other small trees that it crushed and I have considered "noodling" at the end, then cross cutting, then noodling, then cross cutting........basically cutting each round in half before I cut it off the tree.  Before I try anything, I would love a better explanation from those who have learned the hard way (so I don't have to)


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 25, 2014)

I know I've quartered some big rounds before, and cutting one direction I had chips, and the other directly it was the long strings you speak of.   I don't know the physics behind it or even if it was supposed to happen that way.  Interested to hear the replies.


----------



## Clarkbug (Apr 25, 2014)

Imagine you have a round of firewood.

If you stand it on end (like it grew in the tree) and tried to cut it with your saw from top to bottom, that's ripping.  You want a different angle on your chain for that.

Now tip that round over so it lays on the ground.  Cut that round in half lengthwise.  That's noodling.  Cause you get long stringy noodles out of it.


----------



## Fred Wright (Apr 25, 2014)

If you stand the round on end and cut downward it's ripping. If you lay the round on its side and cut down along the grain it's noodling.

Dunno if there's a certain type of chain to use... but noodling does tend to clog the clutch cover.


----------



## paul bunion (Apr 25, 2014)

You get noodles when you cut along the direction of the fibers as it grew in the tree, just like a carpenters plane can make long curlys from a board.    You get dust when you rip cut because you are cutting into the fiber from the top, basically taking the end off of the fibers as you cut.    You get chips when you cut across the wood because you are cutting across the side of the fibers pulling them out a 'chip' at a time.


----------



## red oak (Apr 25, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> Imagine you have a round of firewood.
> 
> If you stand it on end (like it grew in the tree) and tried to cut it with your saw from top to bottom, that's ripping.  You want a different angle on your chain for that.
> 
> Now tip that round over so it lays on the ground.  Cut that round in half lengthwise.  That's noodling.  Cause you get long stringy noodles out of it.




Good explanation.  I have noodled but never done a rip cut.  I do not noodle often and have not used a special chain when I have.  I'm not a big fan of it but there are times when it is called for.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 25, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> Imagine you have a round of firewood.
> 
> If you stand it on end (like it grew in the tree) and tried to cut it with your saw from top to bottom, that's ripping.  You want a different angle on your chain for that.
> 
> Now tip that round over so it lays on the ground.  Cut that round in half lengthwise.  That's noodling.  Cause you get long stringy noodles out of it.


+1, Long grain, short grain,
Tip it on the side , not standing up that would be ripping


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's quicker to rip than noodle. I avoid noodling when at all possible. Crazy conversation when you look at it in print.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 25, 2014)

Paulywalnut said:


> I think it's quicker to rip than noodle. I avoid noodling when at all possible. Crazy conversation when you look at it in print.


Okay who wants to do a speed test ripping vs noodling? 
Ripping will dull your chain quicker


----------



## bmblank (Apr 25, 2014)

Cut a notch in there and then throw a wedge in. If it's a stubborn one cut the notch deeper.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 25, 2014)

Alright.......I get the difference (although it seems many use the terms interchangeably).  Does anyone use a special chain when noodling?  The guy in this video does, just wondering if others get similar results with a standard chain?


----------



## HDRock (Apr 25, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Alright.......I get the difference (although it seems many use the terms interchangeably).  Does anyone use a special chain when noodling?  The guy in this video does, just wondering if others get similar results with a standard chain?


Never ran one but,   A skip tooth ripping chain should cut faster when noodling cuz it will clear the chips out better


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 29, 2014)

Did some Noodling on Sunday afternoon......that is a long and difficult process.  However, they were 28 - 33" rounds of white oak, so it was better than trying to move the rounds (which were 350+ pounds each).  They had to be moved uphill, noodling them into quarters made that a lot easier.

I think I am gonna modify the crummy green semi-chisel chain that came with my MS290 and see if it will noodle better with that chain


----------



## Wood Duck (Apr 29, 2014)

I have noodled a few rounds and ripped some too. I never do a lot of ripping or noodling so I never thought about buying a special chain for it.


----------



## NateB (Apr 29, 2014)

You can split it on the log. Crosscut half way through at you desired length, then drive a wedge in to split the half round off.  You can split it in to quarter if you to.


----------



## NateB (Apr 29, 2014)

Here I found a picture.


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Apr 29, 2014)

I noticed the other day that noodling was faster that ripping.  I don't know why, but it felt like i was working less to get the saw through the wood.  Granted noodling would clog up the saw MUCH faster and very frequently.


----------



## Jags (Apr 29, 2014)

I like noodling with the 25" bar.  It lets me keep the powerhead (clutch) a fair distance away from the round so it is far less likely to clog.


----------

